# dc_qt   can't download

## MaheS

I can see file lists

People can download from my computer

But I can't download any files!!

I'm running dc_qt as sudo

The status is always trying or waiting

And yes there are slots open on the other pc's    'cause those people are siting next to me   :Smile: 

lanparty's rule

There's so much to leech  but it won't work :'(

----------

## matador

Can you search and find files? It sounds as if your in active mode behind a firewall.  If so either restrict yourself to passive mode (i.e. you can't download from all people) otherwise open your port (9176 with valknut/dcgui-qt) for both UDP and TCP. Then it should be fine. You should not have to run dc as root!!!

----------

## cypis

 *MaheS wrote:*   

> The status is always trying or waiting

 

The same problem here :/

I don't know what the problem is - it's the same for dc_qt and dc_gui2.

I have set passive mode.

I'm using nicotine/soulseek and azureus and they are working perfectly well.

Moreover I can use DC++ under windows, and yes I'm trying to download from active users.........

Strange.... Any sugestions?

Actually I have noticed than when a download file is in 'trying' status there is some download but the speed is going up and down for a few second and then it's 'wainting' again.....

best regards, cyprian

----------

## Froggie

Are you looking at the correct tab? Because I at first thought I wasn't downloading anything because the file queue doesn't show any downloading progress.

----------

## cypis

 *Froggie wrote:*   

> Are you looking at the correct tab? Because I at first thought I wasn't downloading anything because the file queue doesn't show any downloading progress.

 

Yes, I'm sure I'm looking at the correct tab.

I have some files in tab FILE QUEUE.

Then after a while some files are shown in DOWNLOADS tab.

But then the speed is going up and down, time is like 17777:32:22 left and nothing is being downloaded.....

 :Confused: 

----------

## cypis

Anyone knows what's going on?

I've tried to change ports to random numbers but didn't help...................

Anyone.....?......  :Sad: 

----------

## cypis

OK, forget it - I managed to get DC++ running under Wine.....

----------

## mattjgalloway

Anyone got this working yet? I've got the same problem here...

----------

